# Resting Heart Rate BPM



## Plateau_Max (Nov 16, 2006)

I've noticed the varying resting heart rates of the people I work around in the gym it's interesting to see some really lean people who obviously have poor nutritional habits, or poor exercise habits, or both who have resting rates almost astonishingly high.  Or like some of the people I've trained who still have a bit of extra weight but have much stronger hearts from all the cardiovascular discipline they've maintained for several months.

Just wondering what some of the resting rates are for the folks in this forum.  Averaged out from every morning of a work week (5 days) I came out with 38 for mine.  This is an hour before or after eating.

You guys?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2006)

God damn what are you like an olympic cross country skier, or a marathon runner. 38 beats per minute is crazy.

Considering average is 60-80 beats per min.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 16, 2006)

Last time I measured in the morning after waking it was like 52BPM I think.


----------



## Spud (Nov 16, 2006)

Bruce lee's was around 25 or something, but he was just superhuman.

I can't feel mine too well, but from what I could tell, it's around 70 bpm


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 16, 2006)

Lance armstrongs resting heart rate was 32-34


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

55 I believe right after waking.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 16, 2006)

Anything below 40 you generally have to be an elite endurance athlete or have a massive heart to make sure your stroke volume is high.  Lowest I have ever seen resting is 40 and he was a guy who ran marathons in his sleep.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 16, 2006)

53 bpm.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> 53 bpm.



you have a heart?


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 17, 2006)

As a bicyclist in my 20's... I was proud of upper 40's.

I'd guess at 60 now.


----------



## Raz (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you have a heart?



 

When I tested mine at college it was 46. Not many people got much lower in my class. Think the lowest was 38.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 17, 2006)

last i check a few months ago i was at 45. and some guy in my classroom had 109 he was scared he might die lol so he started working out after that and drinking more water haha.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you have a heart?



What else is going to pump the piss and vinegar?


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 18, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> God damn what are you like an olympic cross country skier, or a marathon runner. 38 beats per minute is crazy.
> 
> Considering average is 60-80 beats per min.



I run marathons yes.  Done a couple 30k, 25k, and a slew of 10ks and 5ks.  I run on average 48 miles a week (15 miles 3x and 1.5 interval miles 2x).  It's the interval running that I do, fast sprinting in 30-60 second bursts that really gets my heart rate down.

On principle, the less your heart needs to beat to get the job done, the longer it will last and the more efficient it is.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 18, 2006)

I took a guess that mine would be 80-100....and this morning it was 68 first time, and 74 the second time. 121/83 blood pressure.....

The principle that the less times your heart beats the longer it will last is hard to prove. I am sure the BPM combined with BP are big factors. But less face it not all hearts are created equal. You can take a big chevy 5.7L engine and it can run for a long time, and I am sure people that own little saturn engines die after 40K miles. Just because someone has low BP or low resting heart rate doesn't mean they will live longer then the less active people.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Nov 18, 2006)

You can't compare the human body to a car.  Engines are made out of different materials, have completely different infrastructures, some are built to be less expensive etc.

If the heart is weaker and takes more beats to oxygenate the body it's not as efficient.  A stronger heart not only works less in a state of relaxation, but is also capable of a lot more when you need it to be (like going and exercising) unlike the weaker heart which wouldn't be able to keep up with the demands placed on it.

Also take your 5.7L engine for example, if it's made to do the work of that little saturn engine it would definitely last a lot longer than that little saturn engine trying to do the work of that 5.7L.


----------



## Fireplug (Nov 18, 2006)

When I am just doing weight training my resting heart rate holds around 48 to 50.  When I kick up the cardio and competing in tri's it drops down to the upper 30's.  Had it holding at 37 about 2 years ago.  I have since dropped off the cardio and planning on hitting it again this spring to start competing again.


----------



## JimSnow (Nov 18, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I took a guess that mine would be 80-100....and this morning it was 68 first time, and 74 the second time. 121/83 blood pressure.....
> 
> The principle that the less times your heart beats the longer it will last is hard to prove. I am sure the BPM combined with BP are big factors. But less face it not all hearts are created equal. You can take a big chevy 5.7L engine and it can run for a long time, and I am sure people that own little saturn engines die after 40K miles. Just because someone has low BP or low resting heart rate doesn't mean they will live longer then the less active people.



Blood pressure. At 18, for the Navy Exam... in good shape as an avid bicyclist mine tested at 140/80. They took it 3 times. Several times since, always been the same. My dad's BP was always the same. He went through the same thing for his Airforce Exam.

At 68, a year before he died, his BP was 140/80 (unrelated cancer). His heart and lungs tested much higher than average for a man of his age.

?


----------

